# 2021 PCA



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PCA is happening this year, and it begins this next week on Wednesday.

The judging program can be downloaded here:
Https://poodleclubofamerica.org , to the left under the 2019 win pics 🤩😍.

I see our west of the Mississippi breeder referral and fabulous Cabernet Poodles person in the pic. I once had the pleasure of watching her brush out a Spoo post show across a show site room. With stars in my eyes 🤩, trust me! Had some email exchange with her years before getting a Poodle, and she was lovely to me. The East Coast referral person might be in there too, just I don't know her by sight.

Very happy they can hold PCA this year 🥳!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> PCA is happening this year, and it begins this next week on Wednesday.
> 
> The judging program can be downloaded here:
> Https://poodleclubofamerica.org , to the left under the 2019 win pics 🤩😍.
> ...


Will you be attending?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I will not be. Sigh...Maybe one day.
I imagine you will be, and wish you a great trip and every success 🐩😊!!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks so much, leaving in the morning. Showing a 4-6 month old puppy girl, and a bred by bitch. Santiago will be shown by Alan.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Safe travels to you all, and have a great time.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

farleysd said:


> Thanks so much, leaving in the morning. Showing a 4-6 month old puppy girl, and a bred by bitch. Santiago will be shown by Alan.


I'll be sending you good wishes for a great win!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck to your gang!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

farleysd said:


> Thanks so much, leaving in the morning. Showing a 4-6 month old puppy girl, and a bred by bitch. Santiago will be shown by Alan.


Best of luck to you and yours!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

We ate behind you, all the way!!! And here's to a super fun intro to the ring for your baby girl 🥰!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have fun - and figures crossed for you and your youngster.


----------

